# Black Dog/Black Knight



## Abishai100 (Feb 10, 2018)

I've always been fascinated with knighthood-oriented tales about debt-collection and justice, and this parable I cooked up (my last one I believe) was inspired by the film _Sword of the Valiant_ and the modern military-comics character Snake-Eyes (_G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero_).

Cheers,



====

There was a mythical 'Black Knight' whose name was unknown. He had a fashioned black-colored armor and fancy weapons and was more or less a mercenary but did believe in democracy-oriented human values. Black Knight was wandering around Europe (in the time of King Arthur) and looking for a worthy mission to devote some time. Black Knight was arguably an invincible and incredible skilled knight, but he had one secret 'weakness.' Black Knight had a friend, a mystical black wolf-dog who wandered around the English countryside and would sometimes meet Black Knight to provide him companionship and spiritual solace. If anything happened to this black wolf-dog, Black Knight would die...his heart would die.

Black Knight wandered (on one of his gathered horses) into a European feudal manor one day and discovered that the people were in great dismay, since their king (Adam) was in a terrible debt with a neighboring king/feudal manor which he was unable to pay. King Adam's wife (Queen Mary) advised him to find a skilful warrior or knight to assassinate the cruel king to whom Adam was indebted to and could not pay back. When King Adam met Black Knight, he recognized that the knight could help him get out of this terrible debt-payment. If Adam failed to pay the debt, the cruel debt-collecting king would ransack his castle and feudal manor and enslave his people.

Black Knight realized this debt-collecting neighboring king was very cruel and obstinate. He decided to ride into the kingdom/manor of this cruel king and confront him. The cruel king's name was Edward, and his wife (Queen Leah) was equally-cruel. King Edward kept in his charge a terrible warlord-knight named Marcus who wore armor of shiny silver-color. Black Knight heard of the rumors of Marcus and knew that he was a knight of great skill on the battlefield. Black Knight came up with a plan. He would engage with Marcus and challenge him to a battle of wits and sword, and if he won, he would persuade King Edward to free King Adam of his debt repayment requirement. Surprisingly Edward agreed (simply because he wanted to see the Black Knight fight the silvery and cunning Marcus).

BLACK KNIGHT: You are cruel and serve a cruel master.
MARCUS: King Edward pays me in fineries and women.
BLACK KNIGHT: You're nothing more than a warlock.
MARCUS: Everyone is drawn to comforts, even you...
BLACK KNIGHT: I have only one friend on this Earth.
MARCUS: I know; your black wolf-dog!
BLACK KNIGHT: How did you know, Marcus?
MARCUS: I asked around about you. I asked Merlin.
BLACK KNIGHT: The soothsaying wizard of King Arthur?
MARCUS: Yes. I wanted to fight you.
BLACK KNIGHT: Leave my black wolf-dog out of this.
MARCUS: If I kill you, I'll hunt down your dog...
BLACK KNIGHT: I'm invincible.
MARCUS: We'll see...
BLACK KNIGHT: Once I kill you, I will free King Adam.
MARCUS: You're a slave!

Black Knight kept his word and defeated and killed Marcus who was trying to use a spear and shield against him. Black Knight used his handy-dandy sword to cut Marcus's spear in half and then cut his leg, causing Marcus to fall down, before decapitating him. Black Knight then carried Marcus's head to King Edward who was impressed and agreed to free King Adam from his terrible debt. Black Knight carried Marcus's head back to King Adam and gave him the scroll of debt-forgiveness which King Edward wrote. King Adam was overjoyed and realized his kingdom was saved --- thanks to the mighty and valiant Black Knight.

BLACK KNIGHT: I was happy to serve you, King Adam.
ADAM: Ask me what you want, and it is yours!
BLACK KNIGHT: I want some food and tidings for my wolf-dog.
ADAM: Oh, yes, your black wolf-dog, I know of him...
BLACK KNIGHT: You know him too?
ADAM: Yes, I asked Merlin about you and he told me.
BLACK KNIGHT: Merlin knows too much!
ADAM: Well, you and your dog will be forever comfortable.
BLACK KNIGHT: Thank you most kindly, good king.
ADAM: Why do you wander around like a mercenary?
BLACK KNIGHT: I gamble with fate, because my only friend is a dog.
ADAM: Well, now you can retire as a sage or poet with your dog!
BLACK KNIGHT: Haha, that sounds grand actually...
ADAM: Perhaps someday you will marry and set up your own 'home.'
BLACK KNIGHT: My heart belongs to my black wolf-dog.
ADAM: You are both mysterious and very self-conscious.

====


----------

